# Convert Deore DX M650 freehub to 9-speed



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I've done some research but the information I have seen isn't detailed enough.

It appears I may be able to replace the freehub body with that from a Deore XT-737 parallax freehub which can accept 9-speed cassettes but, before I start pulling things apart, I would like to know if anyone else has done this and whether there are any "gotchas" I need to be aware of.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Your wheel dish is gonna be off easily by a couple mm. If you're lucky you won't need to do anything other than to loosen all the spokes and re-true the rim. You're obviously going to need to play around with the axle spacers that go between the cone and locknut. Watch for a proper seal on the drive side and be sure to have the proper amount of axle sticking out the drive side so you don't toss the chain into the frame dropout and chew it all to heck. Also watch the backset of the 1st cassette cog to be sure it doesn't grind on the spokes and be sure if you bend the derailleur hanger the chain won't get all jammed up between the cassette and spokes.

Here's the thread from back in 2006: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/opinions-old-shimano-dx-hubs-248904.html


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

Obi said:


> Here's the thread from back in 2006: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/opinions-old-shimano-dx-hubs-248904.html


Hi Obi,

I read that thread but I'm not sure it's exactly the same situation.

Later, I'm going to remove the current 7-speed cassette on the DX and take some photos of both of the hubs as well as see what "overhang" there is with one of my 9-speed cassettes on the DX freehub body. I'll post up the results later today or early this evening.

Thanks, MTB.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Another option just to throw it out there for you. You can often find pretty inexpensive m900 hubs on ebay. Instead of swapping the internals of your DX, you could just go grab a XTR instead and it is already able to accept a 9 speed cassette and has much better machining on the races etc. The hub flanges are the same size so you can just swap out the hub and use the old spokes and rim. I have actually created a little stock pile of m900 wheelsets by doing that..... makes for some great wheelsets on the cheap.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just did it last weekend. I will post some pics tommorow.


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

CS2 said:


> Just did it last weekend. I will post some pics tommorow.


Thanks!! I look forward to viewing your post.

MTB.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry about the delay. I have a 2007 Stumpjumper reissue frame I am building up. The wheels are a set of Ritchey rims laced to Deore 7 sp hubs spaced at 130mm. To keep a vintage look I swapped a solid axle for the hollow and put the 8/9/10 freehub body on. It was easy but somewhat time consuming. All Deore, DX and XT hubs from that era are basically the same except for seals. So anything you can do to one you can do to the other. The donor hub was an old Parallax series hub. I just used the cone and seals and it was a perfect fit. You can usually buy used complete hubs with seals for less than a cassette hub body. It was also respaced to 135mm. Good luck on your swap. It is a very doable project.


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

The first 3 images are of the DX-M650 Freehub and the last 4 are of the XT-737 Freehub.

The hub flanges appear to be the same distance apart and the same distance from each axle end. So, I'm hoping that the wheel dish won't be affected and there won't be any need for any relacing of the wheel.

It appears that the DX-M650 has an extra washer on the axle to account for the shorter freehub body.

Both hubs are configured for a spacing of 135mm. I also have a Deore LX-M560 (1993) with 135mm spacing that I could use for testing before removing the body from the DX. Except for the colour, it appears to be the same as the DX.

With that new information, what's the current consensus on what I will need to do?

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Can someone tell me, please, what size cone wrench I need for the non-drive (left) side of the hub?

Thanks, MTB.


----------

